# MLB at bat app?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Does anyone have the MLB at bat app on their phone? Is it worth it if you are a baseball fan?


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

I have the free app but found I was going to Yahoo Sportacular more often. Can't speak for the $$$ app. I'd love to watch games on my phone when I'm not home, but since they black out the home team anyhow...


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

I got the paid app last year so I could listen to Tigers games even though I am living far away now.  MLB blocks streaming by radio stations, so it is the only way I could hear the hometown announcers.  They give one game on video for free each week, and the feed is actually very good and clear even over 3G.  It also gives highlights during the games... that may be available on the free version.

I would not buy it to follow a team if I lived near them because the news parts can be found elsewhere on the internet.


----------

